
Implementation of xkcd 1923 – Felsius - Jeremy1026
http://www.weatherinfelsius.us
======
Jeremy1026
Hacked this together today, inspired by today's xkcd[1]. It grabs your
location based on your IP address, if you're behind a VPN then you'll probably
get inaccurate data back. Or you can enter a zip code input and check the temp
in Felsius wherever (wherever in the US).

[1] [http://www.xkcd.com/1923](http://www.xkcd.com/1923)

